# JTextPane - Text andersfarbig unterstreichen



## diggaa1984 (29. Jul 2009)

hallo,

vorsorglich schonmal eine Frage 

Für meinen Editor würde ich gerne wie in Eclipse fehlerhafte Syntax rot unterstreichen lassen .. das sich diese Farbe nun von der Farbe des Syntaxhighlighting unterscheiden kann, wäre es keine Lösung die fehlerhafte Stelle durch ein "underline"-Attribut zu erweitern.

In Eclipse gibts ja die schicke wellenlinie. Ich könnte mir vorstellen das es mit einem weiteren Layer gehen würde, den ich über das TextPane lege, aber dann müsste ich abhängig von Offset des Fehlers und Schriftart/-größe die Position bestimmen, an welcher die Linie anfängt und aufhört - richtig? Das klingt schon ein wenig unangenehm.

Gibt es vielleicht noch andere Lösungen, die ich nicht kenne? Bei Vorhandensein des Fehlers habe ich zumindest das Start- und EndOffset zur Verfügung. Ich möchte aber nicht den Text in dem TextPane einfärben, das fände ich als Nutzer irretierend und ich könnte auch keine Farbe direkt vorschreiben, da der Nutzer fürs Syntaxhighlighting aus der kompletten Palette des JColorChoosers wählen darf. Somit laufe ich Gefahr, das Fehlerfarbe und Nutzersetting sich zu sehr ähneln


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jul 2009)

Vorab: Ich hab sowas noch nie gemacht. Ein JLayeredPane ist aber sicher nicht die richtige Lösung. Die JTextPane benutzt die [c]javax.swing.text.View[/c]-Klasse und deren Derivate. Die Views werden über eine [c]javax.swing.text.ViewFactory[/c] erzeugt, diese wiederum wird vom EditorKit geholt. Dein EditorKit muss also eine ViewFactory haben die für die Fehlerelemente eine andere View erzeugt... Nehme ich an. ;-)

Auf die Lösung bin ich selber sehr gespannt. Bisher hab ich das nicht gebraucht, ist aber bestimmt ein schöner Sport.

Diesen Artikel kennst Du sicher (hilft aber höchstens bedingt): Customizing a Text Editor

Ebenius


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Jul 2009)

oje eine welt bricht zusammen .. ebenius weiss nich weiter .. wie soll ich das dann packen ^^ .. naja in diesen regionen (view-factory etc.) hab ich gar nicht gedacht. Mal schauen vielleicht führt mich der pfad ja an ne sinnvolle stelle


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jul 2009)

Mist, das kann ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen. Ich bastele mal was. :-D

Ebenius


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Jul 2009)

ey nu hör auf, ich probier mich da gern dran


----------



## Ebenius (29. Jul 2009)

Jetzt ist's zu spät. Also, ist gar nicht sooo schwer.


```
/* (@)JEditorFun.java */

/* Copyright 2009 Sebastian Haufe

 * Licensed under the Apache License, Version 2.0 (the "License");
   you may not use this file except in compliance with the License.
   You may obtain a copy of the License at

       [url]http://www.apache.org/licenses/LICENSE-2.0[/url]

 * Unless required by applicable law or agreed to in writing, software
   distributed under the License is distributed on an "AS IS" BASIS,
   WITHOUT WARRANTIES OR CONDITIONS OF ANY KIND, either express or implied.
   See the License for the specific language governing permissions and
   limitations under the License. */

package com.ebenius.swing;

import java.awt.*;

import javax.swing.*;
import javax.swing.text.*;

/**
 * Test for customized text markup.
 * 
 * @author Sebastian Haufe
 */
public class JEditorFun {

  static class MyEditorKit extends StyledEditorKit {

    @Override
    public Document createDefaultDocument() {
      return new DefaultStyledDocument();
    }

    @Override
    public ViewFactory getViewFactory() {
      final ViewFactory viewFactory = super.getViewFactory();
      return new ViewFactory() {

        public View create(Element elem) {
          final String kind = elem.getName();
          if (AbstractDocument.ContentElementName.equals(kind)) {
            final AttributeSet atts = elem.getAttributes();
            if (atts.containsAttribute("error", "underlined")) {
              return new LabelView(elem) {

                @Override
                public void paint(Graphics g, Shape a) {
                  super.paint(g, a);
                  Rectangle alloc =
                        (a instanceof Rectangle) ? (Rectangle) a : a
                              .getBounds();
                  g.setColor(Color.PINK);
                  g.drawLine(alloc.x, alloc.y + alloc.height - 2, alloc.x
                        + alloc.width, alloc.y + alloc.height - 2);
                }
              };
            }
          }
          return viewFactory.create(elem);
        }
      };
    }
  }

  /**
   * Test main method.
   * 
   * @param args ignored
   * @throws BadLocationException
   */
  public static void main(String[] args) throws BadLocationException {
    final EditorKit kit = new MyEditorKit();

    final JTextPane editor = new JTextPane();
    editor.setEditorKit(kit);
    final StyledDocument document = editor.getStyledDocument();
    final Style style1 = document.addStyle("style1", null);
    final Style style2 = document.addStyle("style2", style1);
    style2.addAttribute("error", "underlined");
    document.insertString(document.getLength(), "ABC", style1);
    document.insertString(document.getLength(), "DEF", style2);
    document.insertString(document.getLength(), "GHI", style1);

    final JPanel contentPane = new JPanel(new BorderLayout(6, 6));
    contentPane.add(editor);

    final JFrame f = new JFrame("Test Frame: JEditorFun"); //$NON-NLS-1$
    f.setContentPane(contentPane);
    f.pack();
    f.setLocationRelativeTo(null);
    f.setDefaultCloseOperation(WindowConstants.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
    f.setVisible(true);
  }
}
```
Die Kringel musst Du selber reinmalen.

Ebenius


----------



## diggaa1984 (29. Jul 2009)

ok, du machst mir angst :d .. nu hast dein bild wieder gerade gerückt .. bei mir hätts wahrscheinlich n stück länger gedauert :toll:



> Die Kringel musst Du selber reinmalen.


ich geb mich auch gern mit einer linie zufrieden, soviel fummelei muss ja nich sein, ist auch nicht gefordert, das mach ich nur weil ich es möchte und komfortabler finde für den nutzer ^^


----------



## diggaa1984 (31. Jul 2009)

gut bissel fummelei hab ich schon noch .. wie ich grad merke.
Zwar kann ich erzwingen das ich per remove und insert immer wieder neue views erzeuge für den zu editierenden text .. aber ich hab noch n problem, wenn ich dann neuen text eingebe oder sich alles verschiebt und so weiter und so fort ... teilweise werden die attribute übernommen und son kram ^^ .. muss ich ma in ruhe rumspielen .. aber dank dir is das ja nur detailarbeit


----------

